# DVD Bitraten



## karl-heinz-1950 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich nutze verschiedene Programme fuer die Bearbeitung von DVD / mpeg Streams, bzw. versuche es... Unterschiedliche Programme zeigen mir da unterschiedliche Bitraten an, insb. scheinen es machen Programme mit der Einheit nicht so genau zu nehmen. Also wo liegen die Bitraten bei DVDs, inkl. Einheit? 

Wenn man auf seinem DVD Rekorder LP (4h pro DVD) einstellt wo liegt da Bitrate?

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass wenn ich ein File in einer gewissen Bitrate habe, dass wenn ich die Bitrate erhoehe nichts gewinne? Oder kann das was bringen?

Wie kann man sich folgendes erklaeren:
mplayer zeigt mir als Video-Bitrate ca. 1200 kByte/s an (LP Aufnahme siehe oben), wenn ich daraus eine DVD mit mandvd machen will kann ich als niedrigste Rate 1500 KB/s und als hoechste 5000 KB/s einstellen. Nach meiner Theorie wuerde ich 1500 KB/s nehmen. Ich wuerde erwarten, dass ich die gleiche Qualitaet habe und mein File gleich gross oder etwas groesser ist. Das File wird aber kleiner!

Kann jemand Licht in den Dschungel bringen?

Danke,
K.


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2007)

Um da etwas Licht rein zu bringen:

Wichtige Eckpunkte, die zur Definition eines Mpeg-Files gehören:
1. Bitrate Video / Ton
2. VBR / CBR
3. Auflösung Video
4. Codec Audio PCM / AC3

Auf Basis dieser Infos kann man recht gut nachvollziehen, wie sich zB die Datengröße
beim Transcoding/Encoding ändert.

Da eine Video-DVD nicht auf die maximale Auflösung (720*576) beschränkt ist, kann
eine Datei nicht nur per Halbierung der Bitrate, sondern auch über Auflösungsreduzierung
verkleinert werden. Eine kleinere Auflösung fällt nicht so stark auf wie eine zu niedrige
Bitrate. Desweiteren ist eine CBR kodierte Mpeg-Datei größer als eine VBR-kodierte.
Damit und auch mit dem Wechsel von PCM auf AC3(2.1) kann man Dein letztbeschriebenes
Phänomen erklären.

Zu guter Letzt : Mit der Steigerung der Bitrate bei einer Neukodierung von Mpeg2 zu
Mpeg2 verbessert sich die Qualität nicht. Mpeg ist ein verlustbehafteter asymmetrischer
Codec.

Bitrate : Meistens sind diese in KBit oder MBit angegeben. ( 8MBit ~ 8000KBit )
Hier können sich Definitionsfehler einschleichen, da 1MBit nicht 1000 KBit sind, sondern
1024KBit. Für diesen Umstand gibt es die BinärPräfix-Einheiten KiBit etc.

-- Habe es hier auch falsch geschrieben, da 1024Bit = 1 KiBit und Nicht KBit --

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit


mfg chmee


----------



## karl-heinz-1950 (19. Februar 2007)

Wie bekomme ich heraus ob ich VBR oder CBR habe? Was Aufloesung, Sound, Bitrate angeht koennte das die einzige Erklaerung sein.

Welche Bitrate hat man typischer Weise bei HIFI DVD Recordern bei 4h pro DVD? Passt da 1200 kB/s?


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Februar 2007)

Ich frage mich gerade ob die Datenmenge wirklich abhängig von der Auflösung ist?
Sollte ein Video mit 1000kbit auf 1000x1000 Pixel (ja ich weis, aber die zahlen rechnen sich einfacher ;I), nicht eine genauso große Datenmenge erzeugen wie eines mit 1000kbit auf 500x500 Pixel, obwohl es nur ein viertel der Bildpunkte hat ?

Zumindest kann ich mich erinnern mit anderen Codecs keine Verkleinerung der Datei durch die Reduzierung der Auflösung erreicht zu haben. Aber ich hab da auch nie wirklich drauf geacchtet


----------



## karl-heinz-1950 (19. Februar 2007)

wissen tue ich es auch nicht aber ich wuerde schon sagen dass die Aufloesung eine Rolle spielt. Verringe doch mal die Aufloesung auf 1 x 1 Pixel, dann sollte die Datei ganz klein sein....

Aber egal bei meinem Problem aendert sich die Aufloesung so gut wie nicht, nur ein paar Pixel um auf PAL zu kommen. Das sollte nichts ausmachen


----------

